# Routing inside segmented curves



## ramblingroaddesigns (Jul 8, 2009)

I am building two halves of a ship's wheel for the sides of a "mariner" themed bookshelf. I am planning on attaching the curved piece (rough cut segments which have already been joined with loose tenons and glued) to a piece of shaped plywood which will ride against a bearing bit to clean up the curve. I am not too concerned about routing the outside curve, but I would love a second, or third opinion as to whether this same plan will work for the inside curve. Because the pieces are segment joined and curved there is no continuous grain. Any words of wisdom are appreciated.


----------



## ramblingroaddesigns (Jul 8, 2009)

*routing segmented curves*

The edge clean-up went well inside and out. Thankfully I attached the pieces to two separate jigs (one for inside cut and one for the outside) with plenty of room to hold on and keep my distance from the bit. Word of advice to self (and any one else who cares) for the next time...leave a little extra length that you can cut off later because it gets a little hairy when you get to the ends! The piece wants very much to leave your table and fly across the room.


----------

